# Making Harry Potter-esque books



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Mods, I REALLY think we need to make this a sticky. I keep finding a lot of great things (and so do others) that we should have a permanent thread on this.

Anyway, I found this on how to make really cool looking Harry Potter-esque books.http://www.instructables.com/id/Harry-Potter-style-Hogwarts-Library-Spellbooks/


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I Agree, I love the instructables site almost as much as this one......He He He


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I check through Instructables myself and agree they have some good stuff there. But I just bookmark the link and put it into my ever growing "how-to" file. My how to file is over 30 links now and thats just stuff I want to save. My point is you can make your own list and not have a ton of stickys stacking up in the forum. Your "Bookmark" or "Favorites" list is made to do just that.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

What sort of how tos do you have? Maybe we could share as I'm sure that I have a few that you don't.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bone Dancer said:


> I check through Instructables myself and agree they have some good stuff there. But I just bookmark the link and put it into my ever growing "how-to" file. My how to file is over 30 links now and thats just stuff I want to save. My point is you can make your own list and not have a ton of stickys stacking up in the forum. Your "Bookmark" or "Favorites" list is made to do just that.


What I was gonna say. We already have a sticky here in General Prop Discussion for resources, and making one just for instructables is like turning the forum into a big bookmark. If you see a howto you like, post a link in the "How-To" section. That's what that section is for. Which is why I moved this thread there. Which is now here. In the Howto section.
You know what I mean.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And why I changed the title so people can tell what this thread is about.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> I check through Instructables myself and agree they have some good stuff there. But I just bookmark the link and put it into my ever growing "how-to" file. My how to file is over 30 links now and thats just stuff I want to save. My point is you can make your own list and not have a ton of stickys stacking up in the forum. Your "Bookmark" or "Favorites" list is made to do just that.


If I like something, I add it to HauntProject. My own personal how-to bookmark file.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Vlad said:


> And why I changed the title so people can tell what this thread is about.


Thanks, I knew I forgot something!:googly:


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Mods, I tend to get overly excited when I find things like this. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great! Another project on my list. 

Seriously, thanks for sharing this resource.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks good....I've remade books too, but not as detailed as this. I may have to give it a try.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info Archivist. This is another great way to recreate books. As a Harry Potter fan, I really enjoyed the "instructable" and title list!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Reminder: Garage sales are great to find really old books! I found a Strange Sea Tales book that the pages are all yellow from one.

These books are the best I think i've seen! I might try this I have a lot of books I don't need.


----------



## BorkYWarP (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome tutorial! I need to make some creepy looking witch craft books for my next display...and now I know how I'm going to do it. Thanks!


----------

